# Dove, its whats for dinner.



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I went to Boerne Nature Center this morning in hope of getting a picture of a hawk or owl. I had seen an owl on a earlier visit but didn't get a shot. No luck, walked for an hour and half and never saw a raptor. So over to Guadalupe River State Park. Walked for about an hour and gave up. Got home and went out into the yard with the dogs and almost immediately I hear something land in the tree just above me. What appeared to be a young hawk is in the tree just 15' from me. Quickly get the dogs inside and grab my camera which still has the right lens on it and back outside I go. Bird gone. As the guy on the commercial says, dang nab it. I'me walking around the yard. ( My back yard has about 15 oak trees) and 3 or 4 Inca doves flash by with the hawk about 7 or 8" behind them. Back and forth through the trees . Just as they go over the fence and behind a tree I see feathers floating down. Out through the gate and I start looking. About 50' away is the hawk finishing off the dove. I start snapping shots and walking closer with each shot. At about 15' the bird flies up into the tree with the dove. It apparently is reluctant to fly because of the meal it has. I managed to get about 30 shots all within 15' to 20'. That made my day. Travel close to a hundred miles in search of one and find it 30' out the back door. This looks like a Coopers hawk to me.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I always look forward to your posts. Your photography impresses me!

Thanks
RFA


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Very Nice Shot's , Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Now that I am partially retired I get to spend a lot of time hiking the outdoors and see more opportunities like this.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice sharp image. 
What camera, lens and setting did you use?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

mas360 said:


> Very nice sharp image.
> What camera, lens and setting did you use?


I was using a Nikon 300mm F4 with a 1.4 converter. F 5.6 and 1/500 sec. 
I took quite a few photos with a couple different setting but these came out the best without the flash. Using a Nikon D 90


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic, Congrats!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool picts! Love the D90


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool Michael, nice work.


----------

